# Which Bank?



## Basar (Aug 26, 2008)

I recently moved to Spain and have all my legal documents (residency cert., etc.). I needed a bank that can speak English, so I chose Barclays but after getting my first payroll deposit, I see that they charge a maintenance fee of 2 euros and 1.26 for "interests debited". 

Having moved here from the US, I am unfamiliar with the banking system in Spain but I am guessing 1.26 is the monthly interest tax?  

And are there any banks you recommend that don't charge this maintenance fee? Banks in the US only charge it when you have a balance below their minimum limit (usually 500) but I have over 2000 euros in my acccount here, and can't imagine the limit any higher than that 

Thanks.


----------



## libove (Feb 24, 2008)

I also bank with Barclays. And with Deutsche-Bank. I'm closing my DB account. I'm pretty happy with Barclays.

Interest debited is probably just the statutory income tax the bank must collect on the interest on your deposits - not a fee. Barclays' basic personal banking does not charge any fees to receive domestic (or Euro zone foreign) deposits in to your account, particularly payroll.

Talk to your personal assessor at the bank, to make sure you understand what you are seeing on your account.

Cheers,
Jay in Barcelona


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

IKm with SOL Bank. They have English speakers in every branch and they dont charge for monies in and out of your account, with the exception of cheques going in, or raising a bank cheque.

If you open a prestige account they have a number of additional services available to you such as utilities set ups, emergency call, translation, locksmiths.

https://www.solbank.com/jsps/solbank/search.jsp?language=en


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Basar said:


> I recently moved to Spain and have all my legal documents (residency cert., etc.). I needed a bank that can speak English, so I chose Barclays but after getting my first payroll deposit, I see that they charge a maintenance fee of 2 euros and 1.26 for "interests debited".
> 
> Having moved here from the US, I am unfamiliar with the banking system in Spain but I am guessing 1.26 is the monthly interest tax?
> 
> ...


Assuming it's the main office in Madrid - ASK BARCLAYS TO EXPLAIN IT!. 

I thought Barclays gave free banking if your salary is paid into the account. If it's a small branch then normally the manager can/will return the payments - but then you'd need to know Spanish at a guess.


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

I keep getting recommened bancaja by people i met over there. Seem to have no fees or very little and they all speak english but have'nt looked to much into them yet though i will get round to it.


----------

